# New in CNY



## Peetzakilla (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi. 

Mostly here to buy stuff.:smile:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome
Its a great place to buy stuff but don't rule out reading the posts. There are a lot of smart people on here with great advice. :teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Peetzakilla. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Welcome from central NY state town of Franklin ....


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

*Welcome*

It's not just a great place to buy stuff. There is alot of knowledge floating around on this site, with a wee bit of humor mixed in and just a whole bunch of great people.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Welcome originally from WNY, AT has alot of great people on it,


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

So what area of central NY are you in ???? and what items are you hot to buy ???? I keep looking for a almost new Hoyt bow in 50 to 60 lb range and 29 inch draw....


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------

